

Dropbox Teams Officially Opens - Shenglong
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2011/10/27/dropbox-goes-after-business-customers/

======
mvelie
I know our work with a couple developers would love something like this, but
that price we just can't afford, using personal accounts and shared folders
works fine, especially if you don't need a lot of space.

------
frankydp
Am I the only one that thinks the price point is astronomical?

From 100 to 800. That is quite a commitment to what is a premium share folder.

~~~
timjahn
I was thinking that too. $66/month is a bit steep for a 2 person team
currently using their personal Dropboxes.

